# The fish are still out there!



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It was a tough bite around the full moon last Friday and Saturday and live bait has been non existent lately. Despite the tough conditions we have pushed through and managed to catch some nice snapper, kings and plenty of bobos.

Today things were even better. We were greeted by large schools of bait and the snapper bite was on FIRE! My client scored the BIGGEST kayak snapper I have personally laid eyes on at 32.5"! The "little" snapper was just under 27"! :notworthy:

I have three days open the rest of the month, this Thursday and the 22nd and 23rd. Give me a shout if you want to go on a Gulf Coast Sleigh Ride!!


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Dang what a brute!
VERY nice job.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

When are you going to quit keeping those minnows and catch some real snapper??


----------



## Set_the_Hook (Oct 29, 2013)

Massive snapper! Well done gents!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks guys!

Sunday the 22nd is now booked, still have this Thursday and the following Monday open!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang fine job brother and glad you got some HAPPY customers!!!


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wow....lol

good job Jason....


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

Looks like an awesome day, and I'm sure that was a nice sleigh ride! Fish-on. GT


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

That's awesome JD! Wow. Can you catch snapper like that on frozen cigars, or do you need live menhaden or what?


----------



## firedog79 (Jun 21, 2014)

Hey guys I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm the ugly dude in the picture above and had the pleasure of going out with Jason. Let me tell you it was a great experience! I had a great time out with him and obviously super excited about the catch! Living in the Dallas area and not having much experience in the gulf he was incredibly helpful. Haven't stopped talking about the trip since! Highly recommend booking a trip with him. He has everything you need for a great trip out into the gulf. Can't wait to get back down there and go again! Thanks again Jason and best of luck to you!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

My pleasure man! I hope we get a chance to fish together again, I had a blast too!


----------

